# قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله



## ramzy1913 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://

قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله
كلمة بقلم المهندس فؤاد فريد 

+ الكتاب المقدس منذ بدايته وحتى اختتامه يعلن فيه الوحي الإلهي عن إشارات زمنية فيبدأ بالقول [ في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض ] (تك1: 1) ؛ ثم يختتم بالقول [ يقول الشاهد بهذا نعم أنا آتي سريعاً . آمين تَعَاَلَ أيُها الربُّ يسوع ] (رؤ22: 20)
فرغم أزلية الله وأبديته ، أي أنه فوق الزمن ، سرمدي ، لا بداية أيام له ولا نهاية ، ولكنه قصد في التعامل مع الإنسان أن يجعل وَحْيّهُ له يتسم بالطابع التاريخي .

+ ما سوف يحدث ويدور في الزمن إذاً هو تحقيق مقاصد الله الأزلية الذي نظم كل الخليقة السابقة لخلق الإنسان ، من أجل الإنسان ، حتى يتوجه مصير الإنسان كما يُريد الله ، نحو هدف أسمى وأعظم من كل فكر .

+ الزمن الذي من صنع الله إذاً يوضح لنا فيه الوحي الإلهي قيمةً وهدفاً تربوياً وروحياً ، فالله جعل الأسبوع سبعة أيام ، ثم يوجهنا لتقديس يوم السبت ، فهناك أيام ستة للعمل واستكشاف الإنسان لنفسه ولجوهره ليُعد تربوياً للتكريس والعبادة في اليوم السابع ، فالزمن كله إذاً مُوَجَّه وموجِّه للإنسان ، يوجهه الله تربيةً للإنسان ، ثم يوجه الإنسان لتقديس الزمن والحياة برمتها .

+ يحيا الإنسان إذاً في الزمن ، ويحيا الله في الأزل ، والإنسان يُدرك ما يفوقه ويفوق مقاييسه البشرية ، وفي داخله اتجاه لمصدر خلقته الأزلي والأبدي ، فيسعى بكل طاقته ليُحقق في تاريخه الزمني ما يُشبع طبيعته المخلوقة على صورة الله ومثاله في الحياة الأبدية مع الله . هنا يُعلن الله للإنسان الطابع المؤقت للزمن حتى يسعى من خلال هذا الزمن أن لا يرتبط إلا بما هو باقٍ إلى الأبد ، لا بما هو منقضي وغير باقٍ ، لذلك يُريد أن يملأ الزمن من خلال عطشه بالأبدية السعيدة ، لذلك يقول المرنم عن أزلية الله وأبديته (سرمديته) [ لأن ألف سنة في عينيك مثل يوم أمس بعد ما عبر وكهزيع من الليل ] (مز90: 4)

ثم يُقارن الإنسان نفسه بالله ليتعزى بأبدية الرب ورحمته ومحبته المطبوعة في أعماق إنسانيته فيقول المرنم [ أما أنت يا رب فإلى الدهر جالس وذكرك إلى دورٍ فدور (لاحظ عطش ذكرى الإنسان في الزمن لله) ، أنت تقوم وترحم صهيون لأنه وقت الرأفة لأنهُ جاء الميعاد ] (مز102: 12، 13)

هكذا منذ الأزل عندما لم يكن هُناك زمن بعد ، أي قبل الخليقة كلها ، حيث لم يكن مع الله إلا الحكمة الأزلية والتي تقول [ الرب قناني أول طريقه (أي أنا معه منذ الأزل) من قبل أعمالِه منذ القديم ، منذ الأزل مُسِحتُ ، منذ البدء ، منذ أوائل الأرض ] (أم 8: 22، 23)

وهكذا يُري الله أيوب جهله ويُعلن له عن عظمة أعماله فيقول له [ أين كنت حين أسَّست الأرض . أَخْبِرْ إن كان عندك فهم ] (اي38: 4)

بذلك يُعلن الكتاب المقدس عن التوفيق العظيم بين الله المُتسامي السرمدي وبين تدخله في التاريخ من أجل الخليقة كلها وبالأخص الإنسان راس الخليقة كلها .

+ سقوط الإنسان دنَّس الزمن والتاريخ وأفقدهُ مغزاه الإلهي وهدفه التربوي والروحي ، لذلك جاءت الحكمة (الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس) متجسدة في شخص يسوع الذي دخل إلى العالم متخذاً جسداً بالروح القدس من القديسة العذراء مريم ليُعيد تقديس الإنسان وبالتالي الزمن ليخرج الإنسان من ورطة الزمان الشرير إلى الزمان المبارك المقدس [ ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه (أقنوم الحكمة) مولوداً من امرأة ، مولوداً تحت الناموس ، ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني ] (غلا4: 4، 5)

أي عندما رأى الله وحسب تعيينه أن العالم مستعداً لمجيء المسيح وقبوله ، حيث انتظر الله أربعة آلاف سنة متأنياً على الإنسان الساقط ليُعلمه من خلال التاريخ أنه لا وسيلة لخلاصه من الخطية والموت سواء بالشرائع المدنية أو الناموس الإلهي (الشريعة الإلهية) ، فجاء ابن الله القدوس متجسداً صائراً أيضاً ابناً للإنسان مولوداً من امرأة ويحيا تحت الزمن ويُتمم كل ما يطلبه الناموس لأنه بار وقدوس ومخلص الجنس البشري بألوهيته المتجسدة من الخطية والموت فيرفعه إلى الأبدية .

+ لما جاء يسوع إلى الجليل يُكرز ببشارة الملكوت كان يقول : [ قد كمل الزمان (لاحظ الزمان) واقترب ملكوت الله (لاحظ الأزلية والأبدية) فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل ] (مر1: 15)
لذلك على مدى كرازة المسيح وهو بالجسد على الأرض حيث من يسمعه ومن سيؤمن به ويتوب ويتبعه أن يُدرك علامات الزمان الذي يعيش فيه ، لذلك وبخ الفريسيين الذين طلبوا منه آية من السماء تبرهن على إرساليته المجيدة فقال لهم [ يا مراؤون تعرفون أن تُميزوا وَجْه السماء وأما علامات الأزمنة فلا تستطيعون ، جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية ولا تُعطى لهُ آية إلا آية يونان النبي . ثم تركهم ومضى ] (مت19: 3، 4)

لذلك عند دخوله أورشليم بكى عليها لأنها لم تعرف زمان افتقادها الذي أعده لها الله [ وفيما هو يقترب نظر إلى المدينة وبكى عليها قائلاً : لو علمتِ أنتِ أيضاً حتى يومك هذا ما هو لسلامك ، ولكن الآن قد أُخفى عن عينيك .... لأنك لم تعرفي زمان افتقادك ] (لو19: 41، 42، 44)

+ جاء المسيح وحمل خطية العالم كله وتمم خلاص البشرية داخل التاريخ والزمن في عهد بيلاطس البنطي وصُلب ومات وقام مخلصاً للعالم كله ليُعطي كل من يؤمن به ويتوب ويعتمد الحياة الأبدية [ وأما الآن (في الزمن) فقد ظهر برُّ الله بدون الناموس (الذي لم يُخلص الإنسان بل كان يُدين شروره وخطاياه دائماً) مشهوداً له من الناموس والأنبياء (طبقاً للنبوات) ، بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون ، لأنه لا فرق ، إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ] (رو3: 21 ، 22)
+ أعزائي وأحبائي ألم يحن الآن زمان وموعد قبولكم لخلاص هذا مقداره فاليوم يوم خلاص لكل واحد باسمه وواحدة باسمها ، أليس من القساوة أن ترفض يد الله الممدودة لك ولكِ ، لذلك لا تتأخروا بعد ، فالزمن ليس في صالحكم [ لذلك يقول الروح القدس : اليوم أن سمعتم صوته ، فلا تقسوا قلوبكم .... أنظروا أيها الإخوة أن لا يكون في أحدكم قلبٍ شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي ، بل عِظُوا أنفسكم كل يوم مادام الوقت يُدعى اليوم لكي لا يُقَسَّى أحد منكم بغرور الخطية ] (عب3: 7، 8، 12، 13) 

منقوووووووول


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااا
موضوع جميل ورائع
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى النهيسى الرب يباركك وكل سنة وانت طيب






http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3166187/graphic1


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2010)

* موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Well don Ramzy .....but with all my respect to Eng Foad Fareed the holly Sabbath was in old testimony now a day after the Greece covenant the holiday is Sunday ........look after  what do you read before send it over all the best Ramzy wander fol Christmas and restate new year with  renewal rejoice


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوتى الكلدانية والاخ رأفت الرب يبارككم اخى رأفت انا اضع الموضوع كما هو طالما هو منقول وله كاتب وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------

